# Cast Iron Coffee Grinder



## accountantadam (Sep 17, 2013)

Picked this piece up at the flea market over the weekend. The tag on the front says W. Cross and Son West Bromwich. The top is marked No. 1 Warranted. I haven't been able to find any info on it yet. Its quite heavy for no bigger than it is. Any info would be appreciated.  
 Thanks - Adam


----------



## botlguy (Sep 17, 2013)

British ? The name just sounds British but they seem to prefer tea to coffee. I don't know, just asking, not that it makes any real difference, it's a neat looking piece.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 18, 2013)

here's a page I found that might lead you somewhere...

 http://home.clara.net/brianp/namesad.html


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 18, 2013)

pic(s) on flickr

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/52793272@N03/7734365978/

 found a small grocers scale they sold for over 100 bucks...

 it's in there...the gumtree link....
 quite a bit of info on this search page...


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I was thinking british as well. It does resemble a Kendricks grinder (the only one I've been able to find on ebay so far. It would fit in with that listing for Cross and Son in that first link you posted Ironmountain. Looks like they made some cast iron items. If  those dates are correct its a little older than I thought as well


----------

